# Kalenderwoche mit J2ME



## deepmessage (22. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade erst in die J2ME-Welt eingedrungen und stehe schon vor einem kleinen Problem:

Ich benötige eine Funktion, die mir aus Tag, Monat und Jahr die Kalenderwoche generiert.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie man das mit den abgespeckten Klassen machen kann?


Gruß
Alexander


----------



## jovicevic (11. Jul 2006)

Hi Alexander...
Was meinst du mit generiert?
Brauchst du alle Tage in der KW oder nur die KW als Zahl

Gruß
Jovi


----------



## deepmessage (11. Jul 2006)

Hallo jovicevic,

danke für Deine Antwort!


Der Aufruf soll entweder so:

```
static int getKW(Calendar cal)
```
oder so:

```
static int getKW(int day, int month, int year)
```
aussehen...


Alexander


----------

